# Prayer Request



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Guys, I would like to ask you to pray for my son and granddaughter. My daughter in law died early this morning of as yet unknown causes. It is just over 3 years, August 29, that their 6 year old son passed away. One of the hardest things about this is that today is also their daughter's birthday. 
Please pray for my son John and his daughter Emma as they deal with this loss. My daughter in law's mother, father, son and sister have died within the last 6 years and it has been a terrible burden on my son and his wife. Now with Erin gone, John and Emma only have each other and of course us. I would really appreciate your prayers for them as they go through this, another loss.
Thanks to all of you and I will be out for a few days.
God Bless You All.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Our prayers will be with you and your's bar-d from all the Canadian Members as well as Site Prayer's.







:mrgreen:


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry for their and your loss. I can only imagine the pain. Thoughts and prayers are with you and them.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

So SORRY to hear That BD May God Bless and give you All Strength and Comfort in the next few months!! Our Thoughts and Prayers are with You All. Vaya Con Dios Hombre!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow that's really rough.







Thoughts and prayers sent! Give a holler if we can help in any way.


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

Prayers sent bar-d. May God bring comfort to your son, grand-daughter, and the rest of the family during this sad time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Prayers sent Danny, not only for them, but you and your wife as well.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Our Hearts go out to you and your family Danny--Your son and grand Daughter and your Family are in our prayers,Lord hear our Prayer Amen-------Skip & Sharon *


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Thats terrible Danny---our prayers are sent and will continue. Kim and I are sorry for their loss and yours.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you guys for all the prayers. We buried her yesterday morning and now starts the healing process. My son and granddaughter are doing pretty good and I know your prayers helped.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Danny, I do not know what to say. This is so sad. I know that God had his hand on them through thier life. And he has his hand on your son and grand daughter now...but there is also all the rest of you....I am Praying that he touches you all and that you find warmth in his love for you. Look to God for support he is always there.

Blessings to all of your family Danny !


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

May GOD have his hand on you all. We will put you guys on our prayer list. ET


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Awful news Danny. Mourning your loss and believing good things to come from this for your family. Will continue to pray until you say stop.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Danny you and your family are still in our prayers. We here for you.


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

We'll say a prayer for you and yours. God bless.


----------

